# Convert PDF to Doc , help .



## phanvuhoang (May 18, 2006)

I need software which can convert pdf to doc .
Can you help me .
Thank .


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Shareware
*PDF to Word Converter*
*Able2Doc*


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Koala, whose soul did you sell for your bottomless pit of information?


----------



## Steve77777 (Jun 4, 2006)

G'day to you Phanvuhoang,
As a techinical writer for an avionics company, I've tested a few ocr software. I found that ABBYY is better than most on the market having a error rate of about 98%. You can download the trial version for 15 days at...

http://www.abbyy.com/

Happy ocr-ing.

Steve


----------



## phanvuhoang (May 18, 2006)

All of us is good.
Thank .


----------



## phanvuhoang (May 18, 2006)

convert ipg to pdf


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Create Adobe PDF Online* is a web-hosted service that lets you convert a wide variety of documents into Adobe PDF files. *Free trial* - first 5 PDF files for free.

*Adobe Acrobat 7.0 Standard*

*Convert Image to PDF*


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*How to convert a document to pdf - at no cost*

I personally use the solution provided here:
http://www.enterprisedt.com/publications/word2pdf.html

I create a Word document, with embedded images and all, that accurately rerpresents the layout I want to achieve, and then simply follow the instructions given above. Everything works to perfection!


----------



## phanvuhoang (May 18, 2006)

can we convert jpg to doc ??


----------



## phanvuhoang (May 18, 2006)

*Image-to-PDF*
*Ultra Image2PDF Builder*

thank you very much , please to continous help me .


----------



## Steve77777 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Converting JPG to doc*

G'day
ABBYY (I'm not selling or take any type of commisions off this product, I just think it's a great product) will scan any document with pictures, tables and text and convert it to Word. You can scan an entire document which has 300 pictures 200 tables and 600 pages of text and only select the pictures, tables and text you want by drawing a text, graphic, or table box around the parts of the document you want to convert to MSWord.

Steve

Wishing you and yours peace of
mind, joy of spirit, good health and
many great friends to share them with


----------



## phanvuhoang (May 18, 2006)

Now , can we to make scan to office ?


----------

